
Is Tesla's new solar roof cool? Swedish Soltech has already been making it - staticelf
http://www.soltechenergy.com/en/product/soltech-sigma
======
flukus
This is roof top solar hot water, which has existed for at least 30 years,
possibly a lot longer.

